# Turkeys



## jw14 (Mar 7, 2011)

heard the first gobble of the year last week. not long till the season now. anybody hearin much?


----------



## Jighead (Mar 8, 2011)

I was curious if anyone was hearing gobbling in the mountains yet. Where you in Towns county ?


----------



## bird dog (Mar 15, 2011)

Heard them in Dawson co. sat.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Mar 17, 2011)

Any action in cherokee co. Yet???


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 18, 2011)

Meriweather (sp) county. Heard multiple gobbles last weekend. Will do some calling this evening to see if anything responds.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Mar 18, 2011)

BIGHORN26 said:


> Any action in cherokee co. Yet???



I got several gobbles last week in Cherokee, right after the rains had moved through. I have to work everyday until opening next weekend, so I just hope it keeps up!!


----------



## tombond (Mar 18, 2011)

*1st*

first gobble this afternoon, later than usual for Cohutta?


----------



## Coosawattee (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive had some gobbling and have seen some strutting.


----------



## jw14 (Mar 28, 2011)

heard several young birds gobbling this weekend and saw some 2 and 3 year old birds with hens but they were quiet. its still a little early up in the mountains


----------

